# Explosion in Film einfügen



## MasterofSLK (10. Oktober 2005)

Hallo,

hab selber mit particleillusion Explosionen gemacht und wollte die gerne mal ine einen film einfügen! Wie geht das? Muss ich was besonderes beachten? Ich will die Explosion einfach über was drüber einfügen!  Am liebsten würde ich das mit After Effects machen da ich das Programm habe. Ist sowas sehr schwer?



Mfg

MasterofSLK


----------



## goela (11. Oktober 2005)

Wichtig ist, dass Du den Hintergrund keyen kannst.
Hier findest Du ein Tutorial dazu! Ist aber jedoch in Englisch!


----------

